

Ask HN: Advertising a bootstrapped startup - csouth

I did a search for this on HN before posting and didn't find anything. So if this question has been asked in the past I apologize.<p>My question is simple. What is the best way to advertising a startup for little to no money? Currently my startup is in the "Coming soon" stage, and taking emails from people for updates. I apologize if this isn't enough information, I'm new to this. This is my first "startup" so take it a little slow with me.
======
us
Networking, networking, networking... Do this at local events and meetups and
do this at big industry related events. The cost at most is your travel cost
and time. Getting connected helps spread the word better early on, especially
if you're on a budget and can't afford paid advertising to get the word out.
Word of mouth, depending on the context, is not a strategy. Pushing to your
friends and family can only go so far. Go connect with people in your industry
and get the word out by connecting with them on a personal level. It works out
much better.

------
rushabh
You have a nice landing page. Congrats...

Some ideas would be to get small bands/musicians signed up and spread the word
to their fans or listeners. If your app is any good, the word will spread on
it's own. You are better off not getting a lot of publicity before your app is
real slick

------
Lost_BiomedE
YMMV, but I have found advertising with banner ads on targeted user forums
gets good return for a small dollar. I always email the admin and have not
used any ad placement services. It does not scale well, so eventually a
transition is required.

~~~
csouth
This one I'm working on currently. I'm trying to find the sites that deal with
unsigned artists / smaller artists to try to get some advertising space.
Thanks for verifying this was a good choice.

------
kayhi
You can find a lot of advice searching around HN as well as googling. However,
you may get some really solid info. if you are able to share more details
about your start up. Website/industry/revenue model - no worries if this
project stealthy.

~~~
csouth
Nothing stealthy about it. Its a music site. Still nailing down all the exacts
but the site is <http://www.microp3.com>.

